

Analysis of all .com domain names - squeakynick
http://www.datagenetics.com/blog/march22012/index.html
Domain Name Analysis - Deep dive into all the .com domain names;  the most popular substrings, most common starting and ending letters.  Neat animation too.
======
h1ckb
Thanks for sharing. I'll look at this later.

